# Where moved posts go for eternity



## ironhead (May 4, 2006)

DDM said:


> Good info
> http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html
> http://www.state.me.us/ag/firewood.html


Thanks for the info David. Gary


----------



## vharrison2 (May 4, 2006)

I don't use firewood but that is very interesting. Thanks David.


----------



## HickoryNick (May 5, 2006)

DDM said:


> Good info
> http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html
> http://www.state.me.us/ag/firewood.html



Great info. I like that cord calculator to. That's pretty nifty


----------



## 046 (May 5, 2006)

while you're on the JUCA site, check out the rest of the site for tons of info on wood burning house heaters. 

JUCA site's got most info on wood burning on the WWW...


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 6, 2006)

that calculator is great......thanks


----------



## DDM (May 24, 2006)

I added a green cord weight calculator.And a log weight


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 15, 2007)

*how much wood do you have?*

cordwood calculator http://members.shaw.ca/measurementbc/calc_fire.html


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 30, 2007)

Haywood,
Curious about the muffler mod to the 346XP. Great saw what's the mod and the gains of it.
Thanks


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 30, 2007)

bowtechmadman, drop down to the chainsaw forum and do a search for "muffler Mod" when you have a couple hours to spare for reading. There's a plethora of information down there that will have you drooling. A simple muffler mod and a little grinding with a dremel to match the exhaust port to the muffler opening will perk your 346 right up. Make sure you read and understand how to readjust the carb afterward because your saw will run too lean otherwise.

Ian

BTW, Welcome to AS....:blob4:


----------



## lumberinspector (Jul 22, 2007)

Edit: Removed dead link. Steve NW WI.


----------



## woodyman666 (Sep 16, 2007)

are those cord calculators for split wood? I figure I need at least six cord for the winter and I keep checking what I have on it and it only says I have five. It seems that rounds would stack tighter and maybe skew the number? I guess this is just hopeful thinking? My pile is 33ft long 6ft high and 3ft deep..


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone have a calculator for various weights of seasoned firewood? The green weight of .5 cord of Oak is ~2800 lbs. How much is it once seasoned? I'm trying not to overload my trailer (5'x8'... 2' sides... 3500lb axle)

Ian


----------



## huskystihl (Apr 9, 2008)

DDM said:


> Good info
> http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html
> http://www.state.me.us/ag/firewood.html
> http://www.anycalculator.com/logscordweight.htm
> ...



Thanks for the info. I have to somewhat disagree with the heat output from boxelder. We cleared 2 acres of it last year on a job and have to say that it is outstanding as far as heat output, burns much like oak but you definetely have to let it season up. Just FYI.


----------



## brent.roberts (Oct 26, 2009)

I had a look at the first chart referenced above and noted that hornbeam
aka ironwood, had a blank under the column "splitting"

I cut one in a couple months back. Limbed it and then started at the base that was about 24". Cut an 18" slab for the woodstock, rolled it over and started swinging.

Then I cut about a 12" slab and started swinging.

Both slabs are still in the feild. Maybe when its -40 I'll get them to split.

Max branch I could split was about 8" diameter.

If I was to suggest an entry for the table it would something between impossible and forget it.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 26, 2009)

brent.roberts said:


> I had a look at the first chart referenced above and noted that hornbeam
> aka ironwood, had a blank under the column "splitting"
> 
> I cut one in a couple months back. Limbed it and then started at the base that was about 24". Cut an 18" slab for the woodstock, rolled it over and started swinging.
> ...



Yup, stringy like elm, but the best firewood I've got. The stuff puts oak to shame. In my sandhills they outgrow the root system and tip over at about 8" diameter or so, so I don't have a lot of it to split. I suggest you beg/borrow/buy/rent a splitter, and get that stuff knocked down to size. You'll love burning it, and it will feel like sweet revenge when you toss a split on the fire!


----------



## brent.roberts (Oct 26, 2009)

Gee I'm only 63 now. Maybe a splitter in a few more years. 

We filled our propane tank for the furnace a year ago Sept and it's still 60% full.
Heat the house, use about the same amount for the maple syrup evaporator, and cut some for the neighbour, who lets me take deadwood off her lot and tap her maples.

If and when I get a splitter is will be the Split Fire split-fire.com. Never saw one yet but the double acting stroke looks great.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy cow, hadn't seen this on AS... I scroll through one thread after I posted this, a BAM. There it was, same link. What do you guys use for reference? I have googled quite a bit, and came across this one. I'm sure that these values aren't written in stone, but looks to be a legitimate source none the less!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Feb 21, 2010)

*Can we get a whole page of stickys ?*

Or can this one just be appended to the one listed as *Good Information* ?


----------



## Greenthorn (Feb 21, 2010)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Or can this one just be appended to the one listed as *Good Information* ?



:agree2:


----------



## knot buster (Mar 1, 2010)

wonder why gum isnt on the chart ?


----------



## gwiley (Mar 1, 2010)

knot buster said:


> wonder why gum isnt on the chart ?



Because anyone who splits firewood wants to pretend that it doesn't exist. The only people who burn gum are the OWB users that don't need to split it and they don't care as much about BTU content of the wood (my criteria for what wood I burn is pretty liberal......did it used to be part of a tree?)


----------



## knot buster (Mar 1, 2010)

gwiley said:


> Because anyone who splits firewood wants to pretend that it doesn't exist. The only people who burn gum are the OWB users that don't need to split it and they don't care as much about BTU content of the wood (my criteria for what wood I burn is pretty liberal......did it used to be part of a tree?)



Oh ,ok. just cut four down out of the yard. got tired of rolling down the hill on them sticker balls. i guess ill burn them. hate to waste that wood.probably going to be about 5 cords


----------



## knot buster (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks Henry,that ant bad btus


----------



## sawkiller (Aug 22, 2010)

I was really surprised to see oak listed as higher BTU than hedge?? Every book or chart I have ever seen always listed hedge the highest. I know that it will burn the grates right out of my furnace and heat alot hotter/longer than any thing else I have evr burnt and I have burn't alot of oak as well as others.


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 23, 2010)

This is why I look for eucalpytus. And why I threw my back out last year! Stuff is a heavy as concrete when green..

Eucalyptus 32.5 - 34.5 3550 - 4560 *6470 - 7320 *
Wet weight per cord no wood heavier than that!!


----------



## Rebelion Diesel (Sep 4, 2010)

Machinery's Handbook has good weight values for wood, I also have old Navy Engineering manuals that list weights but I've never seen the BTU Table good info TY


----------



## daytondedrick (Oct 22, 2010)

I have always been under the assumption that Ash, Cherry, and Walnut were much harder than White Birch, and Red Pine?? No???


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 28, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> I was really surprised to see oak listed as higher BTU than hedge?? Every book or chart I have ever seen always listed hedge the highest. I know that it will burn the grates right out of my furnace and heat alot hotter/longer than any thing else I have evr burnt and I have burn't alot of oak as well as others.



I'd have to question the accuracy of that also. I've burned hedge for 20 years but had a lot of Oak given to me so i burned the Oak last year and in no way did it burn as hot or as long as the same amount of hedge loaded into the stove.


----------



## daytondedrick (Oct 29, 2010)

I wish we had some of those hedge apple trees around here!


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 29, 2010)

daytondedrick said:


> I wish we had some of those hedge apple trees around here!



They're a hardy tree that take extreem cold and heat both. They make a good shade tree when not planted in row's. Thats a pile i'm starting now with a row in the back ground.


----------



## daytondedrick (Oct 29, 2010)

I didnt realize they got that big. Must dull a chain pretty quick!


----------



## eric_271 (Oct 29, 2010)

daytondedrick said:


> I didnt realize they got that big. Must dull a chain pretty quick!



I spent yesterday cutting one up and dragging it out that was close to 4' at the base. Tons of wood in that tree. The row you see is a little over a hundred years old. I'll get a pic today of un trimmed row to show the branch's that have grown straight out into the field. Between taking them and a whole tree here and there the pile's building up fast.


----------



## J.Gordon (Nov 2, 2010)

sawkiller said:


> I was really surprised to see oak listed as higher BTU than hedge?? Every book or chart I have ever seen always listed hedge the highest. I know that it will burn the grates right out of my furnace and heat alot hotter/longer than any thing else I have evr burnt and I have burn't alot of oak as well as others.




Where did you find the higher Btu listing. Where Oak is higher than Hedge?

I have been reading these charts for several years and haven't seen that yet.

Osage Orange (Hedge) 32.9 million Btu's per cord and the highest Btu rating for Oak Tanbark is 27.5 million Btu's per cord .

These #'s come from Sweep's Library: Firewood Comparison Charts

I found it! I believe http://firewoodresource.com/firewood-btu-ratings/ is the site you got that from.
They state Live Oak is 36.6 million Btu's per cord.
I would bet whoever listed that on there site got some numbers mixed up or didn't verify there info.
Live Oak 36.6


----------



## MAD MAX (Nov 10, 2010)

I question some of the info as well. First Both Lodgepole pine and douglas Fir are heavier than listed most on most charts. And strangley Doug Fir bark when its dry burns hotter than any thing I have ever encountered. It even burns hotter than any hadwood I ever saw Be danged if I know why though. Also I have an old book at home that lists Pinon pine at 41
:chainsawguy:


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 15, 2010)

Got to remember they are talking about total heat over the entire cord. Many kinds of wood burn hotter but go so fast they score low BTU's in the long run. I have some junk wood I burn now when I want a quick fast fire that will melt the stove but is used up in an hour. Oak would burn all day at half the temp but do to the time difference scores higher BTU's


----------



## ray benson (Nov 16, 2010)

The Live Oak is even heavier than the Osage Orange.


----------



## firewood guy (Nov 30, 2010)

Henry G. said:


> Yeah saw it before, not much listed from the leftist coast, guess we dont have trees here.
> A few firs, pines hemlock n such. There is a ton of eucalyptus( gums) species here, the charts Ive seen list them as tops/near tops in BTU's......
> I found it, here it is...
> 
> ...



As another cali Bro, I agree we have lots o wood to burn.. Avocado sucks! low BTU , smells bad, hard to keep a clean chimney. Just junk wood, like poplar, in MHOP. The BEST wood out here is Red Gum Eucalyptus, followed by other euc sp., then probably deciduous Oak out of the mountains. I see all kind of crazy BTU #s for wood, but we can call BS on the numbers if you've been a wood burner for 20+ years!!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## knot buster (Jan 5, 2011)

*sweet gum*

i can tell you guys from experience, sweet gum burns and heats my house very well. ive been burning nothing but gum all year and theres coals in there in the morning.if any one has any free gum in stanly county, north carolina... holla at me


----------



## rmihalek (Jan 7, 2011)

*don't touch the third rail*

The third link there is giving me an error message:

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /logscordweight.htm on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## r&r (Jan 16, 2011)

I've seen list where elm is tops I don't put alot of stock in these. thing is your gonna burn what you've got. I know i load on the oak hickory or locust when it gets cold.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 21, 2011)

I like sycamore actually. We have some of on our property. I did learn to buck and split it when it's green. Don't let it sit for a year or 2 then decide to buck it. It dulled my chains much faster. Maybe I was using a crap chain, I don't remember, but I specifically remembering telling myself this and my dad also confirmed it with his experience. Just a watch-out.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 21, 2011)

sawkiller said:


> I was really surprised to see oak listed as higher BTU than hedge?? Every book or chart I have ever seen always listed hedge the highest. I know that it will burn the grates right out of my furnace and heat alot hotter/longer than any thing else I have evr burnt and I have burn't alot of oak as well as others.


 
?? When I read it shows hedge as higher than oak.

Really depends on weight of wood, wood for the most part all runs around 6,200 btu per pound.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 21, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> ?? When I read it shows hedge as higher than oak.
> 
> Really depends on weight of wood, wood for the most part all runs around 6,200 btu per pound.


 Had a neighbor that burned poplar and basswood for years because he could get it free. When people laughed at him for burning garbage wood he would smile and say a pound of wood is a pound of wood.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 21, 2011)

les-or-more said:


> Had a neighbor that burned poplar and basswood for years because he could get it free. When people laughed at him for burning garbage wood he would smile and say a pound of wood is a pound of wood.


 
And so it is..

But some burns a lot cleaner than others.. and some is heavier so takes a lot less refill and carrying.. all be it when you do carry load may be heavier with what most consider better wood.


----------



## les-or-more (Jan 21, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> And so it is..
> 
> But some burns a lot cleaner than others.. and some is heavier so takes a lot less refill and carrying.. all be it when you do carry load may be heavier with what most consider better wood.


 
Yeah he always said it was easier for the wife to load the light poplar blocks instead of the heavy maple ones. She was there all day long to keep the stove full for 35 years so I guess it can't be all wrong.


----------



## kmcinms (Jan 30, 2011)

knot buster said:


> i can tell you guys from experience, sweet gum burns and heats my house very well. ive been burning nothing but gum all year and theres coals in there in the morning.


 
+1 to that. I burn sweet gum in my heaters too, burns hot and long. Big chunks of coals in the morning. But I also burn pecan, hickory, elm, oak woods. If I get Red Oak, we bust it by hand for exercise, I use my splitter on all that other twisted grain wood.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 9, 2011)

teascouts said:


> Don't know about "ultimate", but this is pretty good also.
> 
> Heating With Wood - Utah State Forestry Extension


 
Hmmm!!!!! I wonder how many cords in the 40 wheat truck loads of Osage Orange we hauled home this winter. I feel kind of spoiled. Lol


----------



## teascouts (Apr 10, 2011)

*Osage outrage*



eric_271 said:


> Hmmm!!!!! I wonder how many cords in the 40 wheat truck loads of Osage Orange we hauled home this winter. I feel kind of spoiled. Lol


 
You are. We sold $30,000 worth last season at 50 - 65 per face and not a stick of osage in the lot. Why don't you send some up this way.:snowman:


----------



## deeker (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure you did. :help:



eric_271 said:


> Hmmm!!!!! I wonder how many cords in the 40 wheat truck loads of Osage Orange we hauled home this winter. I feel kind of spoiled. Lol


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 10, 2011)

deeker said:


> Sure you did. :help:


 
Do you need pic's son?


----------



## deeker (Apr 12, 2011)

How about telling the truth?

Most of us here do that.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 12, 2011)

teascouts said:


> You are. We sold $30,000 worth last season at 50 - 65 per face and not a stick of osage in the lot. Why don't you send some up this way.:snowman:


 
I might do that. By the looks of your link you're not going to find much of it in Utah.


----------



## teascouts (Apr 12, 2011)

eric_271 said:


> I might do that. By the looks of your link you're not going to find much of it in Utah.


 
I think you're confused. I'm in Michigan, the link I posted is provided by the Utah State Forestry Extension Service.

By the way, the proceeds from the firewood we sell (approximately 500 cords per year) go directly to local charities.

ps. We do have Osage Orange here, but we call it Hedge Apple. Just haven't cut any for firewood.


----------



## kmcinms (Apr 13, 2011)

*Bodock, as we call it*

How many on here are cutting Osage Orange and using it for firewood? I never cut it for firewood. I hear it's tough as nails. The closest I got to it is some blanks for making pens with, and still haven't cut them yet. :msp_mellow:


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 13, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> How many on here are cutting Osage Orange and using it for firewood? I never cut it for firewood. I hear it's tough as nails. The closest I got to it is some blanks for making pens with, and still haven't cut them yet. :msp_mellow:


 
It's our most abundent wood here atleast in our region of Kansas. It's all we burn for firewood. It's not bad cutting when green but it's a bear if you let it dry before it's cut to length.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 13, 2011)

teascouts said:


> I think you're confused. I'm in Michigan, the link I posted is provided by the Utah State Forestry Extension Service.
> 
> By the way, the proceeds from the firewood we sell (approximately 500 cords per year) go directly to local charities.
> 
> ps. We do have Osage Orange here, but we call it Hedge Apple. Just haven't cut any for firewood.


 
I'm surprised you don't have a high demand for it. Other than it's our most abundant wood the extended burn time is a big + for us. For the amount of work and wear and tear on equipment i'm not sure i'd want to sell any for firewood.


----------



## teascouts (Jun 4, 2011)

teascouts said:


> Don't know about "ultimate", but this is pretty good also.
> 
> Heating With Wood - Utah State Forestry Extension


 


teascouts said:


> You are. We sold $30,000 worth last season at 50 - 65 per face and not a stick of osage in the lot. Why don't you send some up this way.:snowman:


 


teascouts said:


> I think you're confused. I'm in Michigan, the link I posted is provided by the Utah State Forestry Extension Service.
> 
> By the way, the proceeds from the firewood we sell (approximately 500 cords per year) go directly to local charities.
> 
> ps. We do have Osage Orange here, but we call it Hedge Apple. Just haven't cut any for firewood.


 
Well now I have. Got some in a load we cut from one of the parish properties. We'll see how it fires up next winter. It is most certainly dense.


----------



## RedEyedRooster (Jun 26, 2011)

I"m going into my 3rd year of using a woodstove for main heat.I burn a little over 4 cords a year it looks like. I'm really into these charts this is cool or should say hot. I've got a lot of Black Locust on my property, which I saw on the charts. But I also have a lot of *Sassafras* which I didn't see on the charts. Must be bad wood for heat. I burn a lot of good stuff at the house, all the stuff I wonder about goes to the barn ( got a woodstove in there also ) Everything got purpose like White pines for tellin stories and drinking beer down at the fire pit next to the woods (as long as your not eatin anything cooked on it) Thanks for the references.


----------



## hazmat5760 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't burn for heat, but I do for pleasure. I have a friend who I'd probably split this with, would it be worth it? He does burn for heat.

I know the BTU's aren't very high, which is why I'm asking I guess. Trying to decide if it's worth my time. I do cook over wood, so don't know if this is good for that or not.

Free Hybrid Poplar Logs

Approximately 40 Poplar logs around 20 feet in length that were cut a year ago.


----------



## CRThomas (Jul 30, 2011)

*Need info*

Wrong place but need info on a electric motor how big of a pump will a 5 hp electric motor run I am going to move up from a 3 hp and I want to be sure and get the right size. His for the help later


----------



## Trapper63 (Aug 7, 2011)

DDM said:


> Good info
> Firewood Information
> Office of the Maine AG: Firewood (Cord) Calculator
> http://www.anycalculator.com/logscordweight.htm
> ...


 

DDM thanks a lot for that calculator. makes it quick to get an idea of hat you have. Appreciate it.


----------



## Vibes (Oct 16, 2011)

No answers on Sassafras. Thats what I was looking for on those charts. I have one offered to me to go cut up and was wondering if its worth my time to go and get it. Is sassafras called something differant in other parts of the country?


----------



## CRThomas (Nov 21, 2011)

*Need info*



procarbine2k1 said:


> Probably the most valuble reference I could pass along to my fellow AS wood burners... If you guys have seen this, or is a duplicate of another post- please forgive me! This is the best wood comparison chart that I have seen, take it or leave it- here you guys go. Take care, Jeff
> 
> Sweep's Library - Firewood BTU Comparison Charts


If I dry wood with heat air of a oil burner will the wood after being dry have a oily small when burn in the fireplace. I was told no but my brain say yes.THKs


----------



## Big L (Nov 27, 2011)

stumpy75 said:


> Here's a list that has it...
> 
> Energy Values - Hardwoods - Firewood
> 
> Kind of in the middle as far as firewood goes. Nice to split and smells great when you are cutting it!



I question the reliability of this chart ... Red Oak is one of the easiest woods to split imo, far from "Difficult".


----------



## v8titan (Nov 30, 2011)

Big L said:


> I question the reliability of this chart ... Red Oak is one of the easiest woods to split imo, far from "Difficult".



I would have to agree with you there. I split a ton of Red Oak and White Ash and both should be in the easy category.


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 16, 2011)

*Firewood prices*

In the area I live in firewood by the rank split dried oak has got down to $20.00 you pick up. Do to the fact according to Craigs list there are a 164 fire wood sellers on site. That is not counting the ones that don't advertise. There are 6 with in a mile of me that don't advertise.
I bought a cord of mixed hard wood delivered for $50.00. Firewood has gone to the dogs in my area. In St. Louis Mo. The price fell but still high. Firewood people with the equipment to move large loads there are doing all right still but as more people move there wood there the price fight will start. Later


----------



## eric_271 (Dec 24, 2011)

teascouts said:


> Well now I have. Got some in a load we cut from one of the parish properties. We'll see how it fires up next winter. It is most certainly dense.



Other than it will burn hot enough to burn your stove up you will notice the extended burn times. Thats a real pleasure not having to re load the stove near as often as you would using other types of wood.


----------



## CRThomas (Dec 24, 2011)

*Wood to burn*



Vibes said:


> No answers on Sassafras. Thats what I was looking for on those charts. I have one offered to me to go cut up and was wondering if its worth my time to go and get it. Is sassafras called something differant in other parts of the country?


 I burn Sassafras and have no problems some of my customers like a few sticks. To ad to there fire. It might be bad wood but it burns ok hard to split you have to work with it but if free you have to pay some way later


----------



## teascouts (Dec 24, 2011)

eric_271 said:


> Other than it will burn hot enough to burn your stove up you will notice the extended burn times. Thats a real pleasure not having to re load the stove near as often as you would using other types of wood.



Don't have a ton of it to burn, but it seems to have a distinct smell. I'll be careful with the overheating aspect as it's getting harder to find the parts for an '84 Hearthstone.


----------



## eric_271 (Dec 24, 2011)

teascouts said:


> Don't have a ton of it to burn, but it seems to have a distinct smell. I'll be careful with the overheating aspect as it's getting harder to find the parts for an '84 Hearthstone.



Your neighbors will think you're burning incense. Lol

The smoke does have an appealing smell. Hearthstone are wonderful stoves. Dad is still using one about the same age as yours. Be ready for the sparks when you are ready to reload unless you let it burn down to hot coals. It's kind of like welding if you don't, you're going to feel a few hot stings unless you're really fast.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## branchbuzzer (Dec 30, 2011)

I've often wondered if there would be a way we could combine all these different lists, since each one is missing some species. We couldn't really assign a hard number to the BTU rating of the different woods by doing this, since each test comes up with a different number for the same species, but one could at least 'put them in order' relative to each other. If a couple species were pretty close to each other, it really wouldn't matter too much how they ranked in the list. The actual number of BTUs could probably still be inferred pretty closely from their relation to ones that were commonly on the lists.

One tree I have in my area that I've never seen in a list is Frasier Magnolia, which grows mostly in the S. Appalachians. It's not outstanding firewood, but if you've ever seen these trees they can get quite big and the wood is easy to split. I made an attempt to figure it out myself once by using the weight from a silvics manual, and came up with a guesstimation of around 17. So just a bit better than poplar, but not as good as red maple.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2012)

teascouts said:


> Don't have a ton of it to burn, but it seems to have a distinct smell. I'll be careful with the overheating aspect as it's getting harder to find the parts for an '84 Hearthstone.



It'll be fine... Properties you'll find are... Ignites slower than a good dry piece of Beech... Burns hotter than a good dry piece of Oak... Lasts longer than a good dry piece of Hickory... But also will leave more coals and clinkers than anything else... Which is fine, but will fill up a wood stove quick... Kind of an annoying trait as far as I'm concerned... But kinda worth it at times... The Aussies are always talking about the janka hardness scale, but Osage orange was only tested green from my findings, so it means nothing to me till someone explains why...
Just sayin'...:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## hardy steve (Feb 11, 2012)

*persimmon tree*

Just got back from woods.A 40'x 32" base persimmon tree was a blow over.Question split and stacked how long for seasoned.I never knew persimmon was that good btu til I looked it up.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 11, 2012)

hardy steve said:


> Just got back from woods.A 40'x 32" base persimmon tree was a blow over.Question split and stacked how long for seasoned.I never knew persimmon was that good btu til I looked it up.



Persimmon is a high moisture content wood... If you can give it a year plus, do so... Split and stack now, and next year would be ok, but the year after would be awesome...
By the way, 32" is massive for a persimmon...


----------



## teascouts (Feb 11, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> It'll be fine... Properties you'll find are... Ignites slower than a good dry piece of Beech... Burns hotter than a good dry piece of Oak... Lasts longer than a good dry piece of Hickory... But also will leave more coals and clinkers than anything else... Which is fine, but will fill up a wood stove quick... Kind of an annoying trait as far as I'm concerned... But kinda worth it at times... The Aussies are always talking about the janka hardness scale, but Osage orange was only tested green from my findings, so it means nothing to me till someone explains why...
> Just sayin'...:msp_rolleyes:



rep bang


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 11, 2012)

teascouts said:


> rep bang



MmmmHmmmm.... I like me some rep... Mmmmm Hmmmmm...

Just put 3 pieces in the stove by the way... Gonna migrate away from the stove now... 
Man... I need an OWB...


----------



## SliverPicker (May 7, 2012)

sawkiller said:


> I was really surprised to see oak listed as higher BTU than hedge?? Every book or chart I have ever seen always listed hedge the highest. I know that it will burn the grates right out of my furnace and heat alot hotter/longer than any thing else I have evr burnt and I have burn't alot of oak as well as others.



Keep the ash level below your grates and the grates will last much longer.


----------



## Doc Hickory (May 28, 2012)

I got hold of some sycamore winter of '10, burned it last year. Always thought sycamore wasn't good for anything, but that stuff burned just fine. Wish I had about 10 more cords of it. I pretty much burn whatever I can get to fit in my stove, but some species are much better than others.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 26, 2012)

singinwoodwackr said:


> I've always thought of Olive and Almond as being the top BTU woods.
> worked on a firewood crew in the Central Valley in CA many years back taking out mainly Almond orchards
> BTU ratings for different types of firewood



That list is wrong...
And woefully inadequate...


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jun 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That list is wrong...
> And woefully inadequate...



sure...short list but there are several more lists that have the same high rating for both woods (many from 30yrs back) so are all of them wrong? I doubt it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 26, 2012)

singinwoodwackr said:


> sure...short list but there are several more lists that have the same high rating for both woods (many from 30yrs back) so are all of them wrong? I doubt it.



Probably... But even if the #'s were accurate, they wouldn't be relevant to anyone not standing in an orchard in southern California... And what's with this "Oak" at 28 mil BTU??? Which Oak??? 
Bogus list,
Just sayin...

I have no doubt that Almond and Olive is very high though...


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 26, 2012)

singinwoodwackr said:


> a list that short probably averages the various species of woods of the same type. Heck we have 5 different oaks on our norcal property and they do not all burn the same
> I did find one that listed 5 different Euch varieties and 6 oaks along with those same figures for Almond and Olive so at least this one 'tries'.
> but...what the heck is "mountain mahogany?
> Tonys Woods - Tonys Firewood - Sacramento Best Seasoned Firewood Oak Walnut Almond
> ...



Yes... And thank you... I've heard of this Manzanita. And that it is a good fuel for forges, but diminutive in size. 
I would love to burn a couple pieces of it someday.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jun 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Yes... And thank you... I've heard of this Manzanita. And that it is a good fuel for forges, but diminutive in size.
> I would love to burn a couple pieces of it someday.



Email me and I can send you some. We have them on the property up to 14" diameter but by then the tree/shrub is about half dead. Most 'big' ones have 6" branches
this is about the largest one I've found over the years...about 14" base. This pic is about 10yrs old and the tree has been completely dead for several years now.
View attachment 243147


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 26, 2012)

Now that's a funky tree... Looks like a Hedge tree... But red...


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jun 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Now that's a funky tree... Looks like a Hedge tree... But red...


wood is dark red, darker than red gum Euch.


----------



## CRThomas (Jun 28, 2012)

*Info*



singinwoodwackr said:


> wood is dark red, darker than red gum Euch.



Looks like rock cherry


----------



## MrA (Jul 6, 2012)

Henry G. said:


> This is why I look for eucalpytus. And why I threw my back out last year! Stuff is a heavy as concrete when green..
> 
> Eucalyptus 32.5 - 34.5 3550 - 4560 *6470 - 7320 *
> Wet weight per cord no wood hektavier than that!!


Eucalyptus holds a lot of water, so it is heavy. It burns hot because it has a lot of oil in it. It doesn't coal well, and burns too fast, but it is very HOT, and hard to split.


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 6, 2012)

QUOTE..Eucalyptus holds a lot of water, so it is heavy. It burns hot because it has a lot of oil in it. It doesn't coal well, and burns too fast, but it is very HOT, and hard to split. 

Good firewood been burning it for yrs.Talking about blue gum.a Year plus curing makes the difference.I use a splitter..Couldn't imagine splitting 3 chord of euc..especially those crotch pieces by hand...:msp_laugh:Coast live oak works well also.Needs special care,needs to be off the ground or it will get funky if the ground is wet or moist.We've got monterey pine also.Lots of pitch,gotta be careful,burns like a b----h!Quick heat-up...Plent of monterey cypress..Generally won't burn it..too many sparks and burns too fast.Usually make kindling sticks,good starter wood.

cheers


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the BTU reference sheet I book marked it, I do have one question though, why isn;t Gum on there? or is it under a different name?


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 22, 2012)

MrA said:


> Eucalyptus holds a lot of water, so it is heavy. It burns hot because it has a lot of oil in it. It doesn't coal well, and burns too fast, but it is very HOT, and hard to split.




Geez Louise.

How many times do we have to say it, *there are over 700 different species of Eucs*.

They have different cutting and burning characteristics ranging from (relatively) soft to concrete like, and ashy to burning incredibly cleanly with amazing coals.

A lot are hard to split although the straight grained species split well.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 22, 2012)

tdi-rick said:


> Geez Louise.
> 
> How many times do we have to say it, *there are over 700 different species of Eucs*.
> 
> ...



What do you guys use for the post ripping races over there???


----------



## tdi-rick (Sep 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> What do you guys use for the post ripping races over there???




Lumberjakau and Ausneil1 would be better answering this seeing as they are the racers, but it all depends on what's available locally.

Ironbark is really popular (harder and denser than Hedge) There are a few different varieties too, Narrow leaf Ironbark was used at this years Oz Titles at Kingaroy in Queensland.
At the practise day I last attended the boys used Grey Ironbark. (Here in NSW, about 7-800km south of Kingaroy)

I can't give you the botanical names ATM, I can't find my disc with them on.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Oct 17, 2012)

Wolfen said:


> Thanks for the BTU reference sheet I book marked it, I do have one question though, why isn;t Gum on there? or is it under a different name?



This has been answered before many times. Have you ever split "green" gum?
It should be done green and about twenty below frozen solid. Try hitting it with a maul LMAO!

Oh btw it still burns like #### even after it is seasoned.


----------



## Wolfen (Oct 17, 2012)

Naked Arborist said:


> This has been answered before many times. Have you ever split "green" gum?
> It should be done green and about twenty below frozen solid. Try hitting it with a maul LMAO!
> 
> Oh btw it still burns like #### even after it is seasoned.



Oh yea I've split "green" Gum with a maul before, not fun at all, now I do one of two things, (1) let it season in a solid 16" log, and then split it, or(2) use a chain saw)
sometimes even seasoned I use a chain saw, I have some now that even seasoned the maul and the ten ton hydraulic splitter won't touch it.


----------



## Bster13 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Norway Maple*

Having trouble finding BTU rating for Norway Maple. 

Only listing I've found was here for 26.4, which was high in my newbie opinion:

Characteristics of Various Firewood

Anyone else see it posted online?

Just scored some free stuff and was wondering:
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/220038.htm

Thanks!


----------



## Woody912 (Jan 31, 2013)

eric_271 said:


> I'm surprised you don't have a high demand for it. Other than it's our most abundant wood the extended burn time is a big + for us. For the amount of work and wear and tear on equipment i'm not sure i'd want to sell any for firewood.





After you cut a fencerow hedge (bois d' arc) you feel like you lost a fight with a roll of barb wire. Not that hard but limbs are everywhere and tough, does split well. Cut some 36" trunks less than 40 yrs old,


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 31, 2013)

Woody912 said:


> After you cut a fencerow hedge (bois d' arc) you feel like you lost a fight with a roll of barb wire. Not that hard but limbs are everywhere and tough, does split well. Cut some 36" trunks less than 40 yrs old,



Wow!!! I've cut 18" stuff that was over 80 years old!!! You must have som dandy growing conditions there...


----------



## Woody912 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Wow!!! I've cut 18" stuff that was over 80 years old!!! You must have som dandy growing conditions there...



soaking all of the fertlizer from a 200 bushel/acre corn field. growth rings are sometimes 3/4" apart


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 9, 2013)

Hope this works, gonna dump some posts that are irrelevant to the stickies in here rather than delete them, maybe, if I can figure it out...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 11, 2013)

Hooligans?????

Well I never.....

Now my stove ain't getting as hot since you done went and hid the stickies. :msp_confused:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Hooligans?????
> 
> Well I never.....
> 
> Now my stove ain't getting as hot since you done went and hid the stickies. :msp_confused:



Take your grinder to some leftover chunks of 084 and sprinkle the dust on your firewood. Should liven things right up.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Take your grinder to some leftover chunks of 084 and sprinkle the dust on your firewood. Should liven things right up.



Grate Idea......now I see why you is a mod.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 11, 2013)

Did a mod just tell a member to sprinkle magnesium filings on his fire ?

Maybe i misread.......


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Did a mod just tell a member to sprinkle magnesium filings on his fire ?
> 
> Maybe i misread.......



No. Only a Genius. would try that. I was specifically referring to all that plastic them things have on em. If I wanted him burning Mg, I'd have sicced him on a McCulloch.


----------



## Genius. (Feb 11, 2013)

What's wrong with magnesium filings on a fire


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 11, 2013)

Genius. said:


> What's wrong with magnesium filings on a fire



Nothing. It will help get your telephone poles going.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been cutting all my wood from north to south and stacking it east to west......I heard that makes it dry better for a more uniform burn.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 11, 2013)

Hooligans, meet the "eternity" thread. :tongue2:


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 11, 2013)

Steve, I think they were just testing your mettle. Or was it metal. Or maybe medal.


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it getting hot in here?


----------

